
Show HN: Nihongo Safari Extension – Add Furigana to Japanese Webpages on iOS - chrisvasselli
https://www.nihongo-app.com/#safari-extension
======
chrisvasselli
Demo Video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjYUfrQW7W0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjYUfrQW7W0)

Hey HN! I’m the creator of the Nihongo Safari Extension, a new tool that can
add furigana or romaji to Japanese webpages from within Safari on iOS. It will
also make all of the words on the page tappable, so that you can tap them and
view the definition without leaving Safari. When you tap on the definition, it
will jump over to the main Nihongo dictionary app where you can see example
sentences, related words, etc.

It’s kind of like rikai-chan (the old firefox extension), but since it uses
the same natural language processing that Nihongo uses for its Clippings
feature, it can take into account more of the context of the page, and give
more accurate results. Plus, it doesn’t look like it was built in 1997 :P

Under the hood, it uses a Safari Action Extension to grab all the text
elements from the page, import them into native code, and run them through my
parser. I then generate HTML with <ruby> tags for each piece of text, and
inject it back into the page via JavaScript. I inject the bootstrap popover
library into the page, and configure each word with a bootstrap popover of its
definition.

I bundled the extension in with the Japanese dictionary & study app I publish
called Nihongo, which I posted on here a couple years back.
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10094326](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10094326)).

Would love to hear your feedback, or answer any questions!

~~~
ulucs
It's nice to see rikai-chan mentioned, it was such a sweet app. Even though
I'm not in your target group (not learning Japanese), this looks pretty cool.
Keep up the good work!

